# [hdparm]HDIO_GET_MULTCOUNT failed, erreur pour DMA (résolu)

## gulivert

Bonsoir,

Ben voila, j'ai fait l'aquisition d'un nouveau PC, un dell Precision M70 équipé d'un disk sata. En voulant copier

des fichiers du cdrom au dd j'ai peu m'apercevoir que c'etait très len, en controlant avec hdparm je trouve ça

comme erreur

```
 hdparm  /dev/hdc

/dev/hdc:

 HDIO_GET_MULTCOUNT failed: Invalid argument

 IO_support   =  0 (default 16-bit)

 unmaskirq    =  0 (off)

 using_dma    =  0 (off)

 keepsettings =  0 (off)

 readonly     =  0 (off)

 readahead    = 256 (on)

 HDIO_GETGEO failed: Invalid argument

hdparm /dev/sda

/dev/sda:

 HDIO_GET_MULTCOUNT failed: Inappropriate ioctl for device

 IO_support   =  0 (default 16-bit)

 readonly     =  0 (off)

 readahead    = 256 (on)

 geometry     = 7296/255/63, sectors = 60011642880, start = 0
```

Première question avez vous déjà rencontré ce type d'erreur, si oui que puige faire???

Deuxio, le DMA est il activé sur mon sda ?? Car ce n'est indiqué  :Confused: 

Un hdparm -tT me donne pour le sda

```
hdparm -tT /dev/sda

/dev/sda:

 Timing cached reads:   3524 MB in  2.00 seconds = 1760.51 MB/sec

HDIO_DRIVE_CMD(null) (wait for flush complete) failed: Inappropriate ioctl for device

 Timing buffered disk reads:  114 MB in  3.02 seconds =  37.78 MB/sec

HDIO_DRIVE_CMD(null) (wait for flush complete) failed: Inappropriate ioctl for device

```

C'est pas trop mal mais il me semble que je devrait faire presque le double non?

Et finalement, sur les dvd on peut activé le dma ??? A savoir que c'est un DVD/RW

Merci d'avance pour vos lumière

----------

## kernelsensei

Inappropriate ioctl for device 

```
zgrep IOCTL /proc/config.gz
```

stp !

merci !

----------

## gulivert

```
zgrep IOCTL /proc/config.gz

CONFIG_IDE_TASK_IOCTL=y
```

 :Confused: 

----------

## Adrien

Si c'est un disque SATA, tu auras tout le temps cette erreur: 

```
HDIO_GET_MULTCOUNT failed: Inappropriate ioctl for device 
```

hdparm n'a pas été écrit pour le SATA.  :Sad: 

Et sinon, pour le résultat du hdparm -tT /dev/sda, c'est exactement comme tu dis, tu devrais pouvoir arriver presque au double (dans les 65M en gros) mais les résultats de hdparm sont très variable selon ce que ton disque est en train de faire.

Enfin pour gagner un peu essaie de placer un a4096 dans ta config de hdparm /etc/conf.d/hdparm:

moi j'ai ça:

```
hdc_args="-d1c1u1"

hdd_args="-d1c1u1"

sda_args="-a4096"

sdb_args="-a4096"

hda_args="-a4096A1c1d1m16u1"
```

Last edited by Adrien on Tue Jul 12, 2005 10:20 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## kernelsensei

 *gulivert wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> zgrep IOCTL /proc/config.gz
> 
> ...

 

vire le  :Smile: 

----------

## Enlight

Le disque dur est un maxtor?

----------

## gulivert

Bon là je vais faire le gros noob mais bon. Ben je ne connais pas la marque du DD, elle n'est pas spécifié sur la facture et n'y dans le bios  :Shocked: 

J'ai tenté un deux cat /proc/scsi.... /proc/hd.... mais je n'ai peu trouvé la marque ... ? Dommage car cette question mais mon

apétit en ébulition. Je sais que c'est du 7200RPM, 60Go, sata, je ne connais même po sont cache.

Sinon j'ai recompilé mon kernel en enlevant toute les options inutiles mais j'ai pas été foutu de trouver

cette option : CONFIG_IDE_TASK_IOCTL ?? Où je peux trouver cette option? 

Sinon je peux voir que mon dd et cdrom tourne enIO_support   =  0 (default 16-bit) . Je devrais aussi pouvoir taper les

32bits normalement pour mes deux périfériques  :Question:   C'est plutot étrange.

----------

## Enlight

Chez moi c'est pareil... a par le readahead rien ne peut être fixé et pour ce que j'en ai compris ça ne concerne pas vraiment le DD... dans les listes kernel ils disent qu'hdparm ne marche pas avec le sata. Je voulais juste savoir si c'était propre à Maxtor parcequ'il me semblait que Cox avait dit qu'ils étaient ch.. sur le respect des standards et que si on fixait un truc pour eux, plus aucune marque ne marchait... mais bon j'ai pas calé s'il parlait de DD ou de controlleur...

----------

## Adrien

Pareil ici, sur un SATA tu pourras pas changer grand chose avec hdparm, je me souviens d'un topic où enlight et moi on avait déjà mentionné le problème.

Pour le CONFIG_IDE_TASK_IOCTL: 

```
 -> Device Drivers                                                                               x  

  x       -> ATA/ATAPI/MFM/RLL support                                                                  x  

  x         -> ATA/ATAPI/MFM/RLL support (IDE [=y])                                                     x  

  x           -> Enhanced IDE/MFM/RLL disk/cdrom/tape/floppy support (BLK_DEV_IDE [=y])

 x              > IDE taskfile access
```

Mais il me semble que ça ne servira à rien....

++

----------

## gulivert

Ok merci. Donc pour le moment on ne peut configurer les disque dur sata à la manière du ATA normal si j'ai tout compris?

Sinon pour ma lenteur de cdrom, y a pas moyen d'améliorer ça, du moin d'avtivé le dma???

Si je me tape

 *Quote:*   

> hdparm -d1 /dev/hdc
> 
> /dev/hdc:
> 
>  setting using_dma to 1 (on)
> ...

 

Plutot désespérant  :Embarassed: 

```
hdparm -tT /dev/hdc

/dev/hdc:

 Timing cached reads:   3500 MB in  2.00 seconds = 1749.39 MB/sec

 Timing buffered disk reads:    4 MB in  3.18 seconds =   1.26 MB/sec
```

lamentable vs ne trouvez pas, de plus si je copi un fichier de mon dvd vers le dd ça fait laguer mon pc a donffe, j'ai meme pas essayé de graver ....

----------

## kernelsensei

dans le HD t'aurais pas mis le DMA for hard disk only ou un truc du style ? (ou bien plusieurs supports de chip coches en dur ?)

----------

## gulivert

Alors pour la config kernel je n'ai pas cocher l'option : DMA only for dysks

pour les chips, je ne sais pas lequel je dois prendre. J'ai donc mis

 *Quote:*   

> ATA/ATAPI/MFM/RLL
> 
> Intel PIIXn = Y
> 
> VIA82Cxx = Y

 

et j'ai du activé dans scsi en dur pour le sata (infos que je suis sur):

 *Quote:*   

> SCSI device support
> 
> Serial ATA support = Y
> 
> INTEL PIIX/ICH SATA =Y
> ...

 

Pour info mon lspci

 *Quote:*   

> 0000:00:00.0 Host bridge: Intel Corporation Mobile 915GM/PM/GMS/910GML Express Processor to DRAM Controller (rev 03)
> 
> 0000:00:01.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation Mobile 915GM/PM Express PCI Express Root Port (rev 03)
> 
> 0000:00:1c.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801FB/FBM/FR/FW/FRW (ICH6 Family) PCI Express Port 1 (rev 03)
> ...

 

----------

## kernelsensei

enleve le support VIA

----------

## gulivert

 :Crying or Very sad: 

C'est pas mieux malheureusement ...

Pour info si ça peut vs aidez

 *Quote:*   

> hdparm -i /dev/hdc
> 
> /dev/hdc:
> 
>  Model=SONY DVD+/-RW DW-D56A, FwRev=PDS3, SerialNo=
> ...

 

----------

## kernelsensei

ben c'est bon, t'as l'udma2 d'activee

----------

## gulivert

oui je vois ça  :Confused:   mais j'ai tjs mon tot de transfert super bas : 1.26 MB/sec  :Crying or Very sad:   et le PC qui lague méchant pendant la copi

de fichiers qui est extrément lente, de plus il refuse de graver, en root ou en user c'est pareil

Si je veux graver en user ça me donne ça :

```
cdrecord -v speed=10 -dev=0,0,0 -data xp64.iso 

cdrecord: No write mode specified.

cdrecord: Asuming -tao mode.

cdrecord: Future versions of cdrecord may have different drive dependent defaults.

cdrecord: Continuing in 5 seconds...

Cdrecord-Clone 2.01 (i686-pc-linux-gnu) Copyright (C) 1995-2004 Jörg Schilling

on-the-fly encryption (version 1.0-rc1) built-in, (C) 2004,2005 Maximilian Decker 

NOTE: this version of cdrecord is an inofficial (modified) release of cdrecord

      and thus may have bugs that are not present in the original version.

      Please send bug reports and support requests to <burbon04 at gmx.de>.

      For more information please see http://burbon04.gmxhome.de/linux/CDREncryption.html.

      The original author should not be bothered with problems of this version.

cdrecord: Warning: Running on Linux-2.6.11-gentoo-r4

cdrecord: There are unsettled issues with Linux-2.5 and newer.

cdrecord: If you have unexpected problems, please try Linux-2.4 or Solaris.

TOC Type: 1 = CD-ROM

cdrecord: Cannot allocate memory. WARNING: Cannot do mlockall(2).

cdrecord: WARNING: This causes a high risk for buffer underruns.

cdrecord: Operation not permitted. WARNING: Cannot set RR-scheduler

cdrecord: Permission denied. WARNING: Cannot set priority using setpriority().

cdrecord: WARNING: This causes a high risk for buffer underruns.

scsidev: '0,0,0'

scsibus: 0 target: 0 lun: 0

Linux sg driver version: 3.5.32

Using libscg version 'schily-0.8'.

SCSI buffer size: 64512

atapi: 1

Device type    : Disk

Version        : 5

Response Format: 2

Capabilities   : 

Vendor_info    : 'ATA     '

Identifikation : 'HTS726060M9AT00 '

Revision       : 'MH4O'

Device seems to be: Generic CCS Disk.

cdrecord: Sorry, no CD/DVD-Drive found on this target.
```

Et en root 

```
cdrecord -v speed=10 -dev=0,0,0 -data xp64.iso

cdrecord: No write mode specified.

cdrecord: Asuming -tao mode.

cdrecord: Future versions of cdrecord may have different drive dependent defaults.

cdrecord: Continuing in 5 seconds...

Cdrecord-Clone 2.01 (i686-pc-linux-gnu) Copyright (C) 1995-2004 Jörg Schilling

on-the-fly encryption (version 1.0-rc1) built-in, (C) 2004,2005 Maximilian Decker 

NOTE: this version of cdrecord is an inofficial (modified) release of cdrecord

      and thus may have bugs that are not present in the original version.

      Please send bug reports and support requests to <burbon04 at gmx.de>.

      For more information please see http://burbon04.gmxhome.de/linux/CDREncryption.html.

      The original author should not be bothered with problems of this version.

cdrecord: Warning: Running on Linux-2.6.11-gentoo-r4

cdrecord: There are unsettled issues with Linux-2.5 and newer.

cdrecord: If you have unexpected problems, please try Linux-2.4 or Solaris.

TOC Type: 1 = CD-ROM

scsidev: '0,0,0'

scsibus: 0 target: 0 lun: 0

Linux sg driver version: 3.5.32

Using libscg version 'schily-0.8'.

SCSI buffer size: 64512

atapi: 1

Device type    : Disk

Version        : 5

Response Format: 2

Capabilities   : 

Vendor_info    : 'ATA     '

Identifikation : 'HTS726060M9AT00 '

Revision       : 'MH4O'

Device seems to be: Generic CCS Disk.

cdrecord: Sorry, no CD/DVD-Drive found on this target.

```

Donc qui a quand même un problème  :Question:   Mais je ne vois pas quoi ....

En tout cas merci pour ton aide Kernel-Sensei

----------

## SergOS

This is a solution for your problem with 

dma and cdrom at Intel 82801fbm SATA for this moment.

I don't know why,but Suse kernel don't have problem with thi chipset.

Enjoy  :Smile: 

----------

## Adrien

 *SergOS wrote:*   

> This is a solution for your problem with 
> 
> dma and cdrom at Intel 82801fbm SATA for this moment.
> 
> I don't know why,but Suse kernel don't have problem with thi chipset.
> ...

 

I'm pretty interested but it seems your link doesn't work  :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## SergOS

Look for another full mirror of Suse and in this mirror look for dir "kotd" (kernel of the day) like in my "not working" link  :Smile: 

----------

## gulivert

Ho ok, thank's, I go downloaded Kernel-suse for a test.

Thanks  :Very Happy: 

----------

## Adrien

 *SergOS wrote:*   

> Look for another full mirror of Suse and in this mirror look for dir "kotd" (kernel of the day) like in my "not working" link 

 

Thaks a lot !  :Very Happy: 

----------

## SergOS

Hi,guys!

I found a "legal" solution to solv problem with dma on gentoo kernel with 82801FBM.

Enjoy!  :Very Happy: 

----------

## dapsaille

WOoshhch real pleasure to see that non francophone people can help us too ^^ Thanks advance to you :p

----------

## SergOS

 *dapsaille wrote:*   

> WOoshhch real pleasure to see that non francophone people can help us too ^^ Thanks advance to you :p

 

I just help to gentoo user,nothing more !!!  :Wink: 

----------

## gulivert

 *SergOS wrote:*   

> Hi,guys!
> 
> I found a "legal" solution to solv problem with dma on gentoo kernel with 82801FBM.
> 
> Enjoy! 

 

Bon j'ai voulu tester ce patch, mais je n'arrive pas a l'appliquer, que se soit au kernel source sur ftp.kernel.org ou le gentoo-sources. J'ai trouvé d'autres patchs mais pareil il ne s'applique pas, pourtant j'en ai deja appliquer des patchs mais ceux la sont très réqualsitrant ou alors il ne faut pas pas patché mais copier le fichier dans /usr/src/linux/drivers/scsi/ata_piix.... ???

Y have tested this patch, but is not good. I have tested on kernel sources on ftp.kernel.org and kernel gentoo-sources but this patch is no set (error during the application of the patch). I must copy this data in /usr/src/linux/scsi/ata_piix.... ????

----------

## Prosper4tie

Exactement pareil, je n'ai pas pu patcher.

----------

## gulivert

Pour info, depuis le kernel 2.6.14 plus besoin de patcher le kernel ou de bidouiller le fichier libata.h pouir avoir un cdrom totalement

fonctionnel.

Il suffit d'ajouter au grub.conf ceci

```
libata.atapi_enabled=1
```

Elle est pas belle la vie   :Very Happy: 

----------

## yoyo

 *gulivert wrote:*   

> Bon là je vais faire le gros noob mais bon. Ben je ne connais pas la marque du DD, elle n'est pas spécifié sur la facture et n'y dans le bios 
> 
> J'ai tenté un deux cat /proc/scsi.... /proc/hd.... mais je n'ai peu trouvé la marque ... ? Dommage car cette question mais mon apétit en ébulition. Je sais que c'est du 7200RPM, 60Go, sata, je ne connais même po sont cache.

 Si ça bout toujours, "lshw" devrais te permettre d'évacuer la vapeur.   :Wink: 

Enjoy !

ps : désolé pour le up du thread.   :Razz: 

----------

## geekounet

J'ai eu le même pb sur mon Inspiron 6000. Il faut enlever tout le support IDE et ne garder que le SATA, activer le support CDROM SCSI et dans libata.h (qq part dans include), faut changer ATA_ENABLE_ATAPI à 1.

EDIT : Il parait que dans le 2.6.14, ya une option pour ça dans le menu.

----------

## gulivert

 *pierreg wrote:*   

> J'ai eu le même pb sur mon Inspiron 6000. Il faut enlever tout le support IDE et ne garder que le SATA, activer le support CDROM SCSI et dans libata.h (qq part dans include), faut changer ATA_ENABLE_ATAPI à 1.
> 
> EDIT : Il parait que dans le 2.6.14, ya une option pour ça dans le menu.

 

Merchi Yoyo   :Wink: 

Sinon po trouver cette fameuse nouvelle option dans le kernel 2.6.14, par contre ils ont ajouté le support de ipw2200 et ça fait bien plaisir   :Very Happy: 

----------

